# Day after first IUI insemination



## lisahod (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys

I just wanted to post as obviously this is a whole new area for me. Needless to say the insemination experience was not the most pleasant thing I've been through and I felt quite humiliated afterwards but I guess I've just got to get on with it!  I was pretty upset last night, as it feels completely unfair to have to go through all this but I don't know if that was hormones?? 

ANYWAY.... 

I noticed last night that I was having a brown discharge, almost like I was at the end of my period and I have the same thing today with quite a lot of discharge. I have read that this can be quite normal, is that right? I have also been experiencing quite bad cramps but I've always had this after any scans or sometimes after intercourse (due to PCOS I think) so I'm not too worried about this. I have also been really tired today and slumped into bed as soon as I got home from work today!

Are all these symptoms normal?  

Thanks

Lis x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

The brown discharge is probably old blood dislodged from the neck of the cervix when the catheter went in. The cramps are quite normal too as you've had millions of sperm put into your uterus whereas normally there may only be a few thousand make it that far, plus with the catheter as well it can cause cramps too.

All in all it sounds perfectly normal to me  

Try to relax & forget about the horrid insem, focus on your little swimmers doing their stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi lisahod,

I had the exact same symptoms on my first IUI, all completely normal according to my clinic!   

Come and join us on the IUI girls TTC if you want, everyone's really lovely and all going through the same thing.

Hope you get your bfp   xxx


----------



## lisahod (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your replies girls, its all new ground to me and a little daunting but its good to know that things seem to be pretty normal xxx


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey lisahod

I had all the same symptoms after my IUI's, I think the tiredness can sometimes be due to the emotional side of it all. 
I also felt quite humiliated, I always hated it when people were looking down there - I would cry for ages after and wouldn't let go of my DH (even the 'dildo scans' upset me). And yes it is unfair that we have to go through all of this, but sitting here now with my baby dancing in my tummy it was all worth it. I hope your as lucky as me and get you bfp very soon  
x


----------



## angelajely (Jun 18, 2009)

I've had those symptoms after all 4 of my IUIs- totally normal. They always tell me to expect a little blood, although its always much more than they estimate it'll be- two days this time and cramps 3 days after still. 
Its very humiliating but its the only way unfortunately and they see it all the time so its nothing to be embarrassed about at all. Luckily I often end up with people that have done my scans before doing the IUI so you build up a relationship- it really helps. Hopefully you won't get chance to have to do that and this one will work for you.
Good Luck


----------

